# my pit bull breathing to hard at night time



## subbrinatolliver1993

I have a question if your pt bull dog starts breathing really hard what should I do its only when she is laying down she starts breathing real hard its scares me cause if I go to sleep I am scared I am gonna wake up and she is dead next me so does anybody have any idea what I should do me n my fiancé are gonna take her to the vet I just don't know what to do anymore she was acting very funny this morning when my fiancé let her inside this morning I just don't know what to do my pit bull dog name is bonnie


----------



## subbrinatolliver1993

does someone I have quote on what I should do for her?


----------



## EckoMac

She's probably just dreaming. They all do it. Sometimes my dogs even bark in their sleep. I doubt it's anything to worry about. But if you're still concerned, then get a video so we can see it and confirm that it's dreaming or snoring.


----------



## BarredOwl

Another reason could be pain. Dogs pant and have raised heart rates when in pain. Mention this to your Veterinarian next check up or make an appointment to get her checked out. Better safe than sorry.


----------

